# Pain after Bowel Movement



## ariansenator (Apr 18, 2010)

Hi, everyone i have been suffering from IBS from last three years, i try whatever i can do to minimize the symptoms After having 4 endoscopy, 2 barium x-ray , 1 CT scam, 1 colonoscopy, 1 Biopsy, Various blood tests i really don't trust the doctors anymore. Right now my problem is i am getting bowel early morning that's good but after that i feel kind of burning sensation, pain and urge to pass out gas and does not feel like eating for 3-4 hours.Also the problem of flatulence is increasing day by day so two three times of a day i am going to the loo to pass it out and i sit on the pot so the air does come out but sometimes i also happen to let my ###### out and again i fell like a burning sensation or pain or its gas i really don't know but i don't feel like eating anything.Please help me out with your suggestions?


----------

